# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور مقهى على أغصان الشجر

## mohamed73

ما أجمل الجلوس في جنبات الطبيعة الخلابة وخاصة في الجو الجميل ، فكرة  وضع مقاعد معلقة على أغصان الشجرة لشرب القهوة وتناول الطعام بين جنبات  الطبيعة الخلابة, فاليكم الصور    ** ** **

----------


## عصام البرغثي

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

